# Fiorentina-Inter: domenica 14 febbraio ore 20.45 - TV Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Domenica 14 febbraio 2016 alle ore 20.45 si giocherà Fiorentina-Inter, squadre in lotta per un posto in CL con Roma e Milan.

L'Inter ha perso la gara di andata per 4-1.

La partita sarà trasmessa in diretta da Sky e Premium domenica 14 febbraio dalle ore 20.45.

A seguire tutte le news ed i commenti sulla gara.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Febbraio 2016)

Gara che, ovviamente, ci interessa molto da vicino.


----------



## Milan7champions (7 Febbraio 2016)

Il pareggio sarebbe il risultato migliore


----------



## Tobi (7 Febbraio 2016)

per me l'inter ne prende 3


----------



## Hellscream (7 Febbraio 2016)

1X


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (8 Febbraio 2016)

Due squadre in affanno. L'inter più che in affanno, alla frutta.

Non mi sbilancio e non è una partita su cui scommetterei un centesimo.


----------



## kolao95 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Non so perché ma sento una vittoria neroazzurra.


----------



## mefisto94 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> 1X



Anche per me.

Secondo me sono entrambe in caduta libera, di quel terzetto la più forte è la Roma.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (8 Febbraio 2016)

La fiore li ara


----------



## Baggio (8 Febbraio 2016)

4-1 per la Fiorentina e tanti saluti ai perdazzurri

Zarate, Zarate, Tello, Kalinic


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Febbraio 2016)

L'Inter è messa troppo male dietro. La Viola non è in gran forma, ma quantomeno è una squadra compatta e con una logica.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Febbraio 2016)

Neanxhe commento


----------



## Dany20 (8 Febbraio 2016)

Spero in un pareggio ma mi farebbe piacere se i perdazzurri prendessero una piallata.


----------



## Baggio (8 Febbraio 2016)

Devono uscire a pezzi dal Franchi e voglio vedere Ciuffetto piangere ai microfoni

Dai


----------



## Aragorn (8 Febbraio 2016)

Se battiamo il Genoa qualunque risultato andrà a nostro vantaggio


----------



## mr.wolf (8 Febbraio 2016)

le beccano


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Secondo me l'Inter non perderà.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Febbraio 2016)

Per noi è un'occasione importante per accorciare su quelle davanti, una delle ultime..se vinciamo ogni risultato va bene anche se chiaramente il pareggio sarebbe il top..ma tutto dipende da noi, se perdiamo o pareggiamo sono solo chiacchere da bar


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

la fiorentina arriverà dietro tutti, per cui prevedo una vittoria di quelli la


----------



## mr.wolf (9 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> la fiorentina arriverà dietro tutti, per cui prevedo una vittoria di quelli la


sai già cosa fare fratello


----------



## Superdinho80 (9 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> sai già cosa fare fratello



faremo il possibile


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Un bel pari sarebbe gradito.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Credo vincerà l'Inter, gol di Icardi, Eder e Bernardeschi per un 1-2 finale.
Comunque godrei in ogni caso: se pareggiano o vince l'Inter in ogni caso abbiamo recuperato qualcosa per il terzo posto in questa giornata, se i finocchi perdono che ve lo dico a fa'?


----------



## BossKilla7 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Classica vittoria dei falliti con qualche gol in contropiede


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Non so chi tifare raga


----------



## Blu71 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non so chi tifare raga



Tifa x


----------



## ACM_Dennis (14 Febbraio 2016)

Un bel pareggio al 90esimo con gol di Bernardeschi e tutti felici e contenti!


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Già assedio viola.


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

l'ideale sarebbe pareggio, ma se vincono i viola non mi dispiace.


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> Non so chi tifare raga


1X


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Incredibile


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> 1X



si ma la fiorentina va a 49 e poi sono troppi, più di 47 non ne deve avere


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si ma la fiorentina va a 49 e poi sono troppi, più di 47 non ne deve avere


terza arriva la Roma, c'è poco da fare per me


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Kondocoso è scarsissimo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Rigore non dato alla Fiorentina..


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bernardeschi mi piace un sacco, altro che El Pippaui.


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

Che scandalo!!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

Scontato gli altri giocano e questi segnano.


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Sbronzovic 1-0


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

E gol loro dopo 26 minuti di dominio viola.


----------



## Danielsan (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bel gol dell'Inter. Sarebbe stato molto simile anche il gol di Ilicic se Telles non avesse salvato sulla linea. Partita piacevole per ora


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

basta non la guardo più perché gli portò C .

Non ho mai visto l Inter perdere ( quest anno ) in diretta .


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

Rolft cominciamo con Fiorentina vs Handanovic.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> terza arriva la Roma, c'è poco da fare per me



anche per me ma siccome l ultima giornata c'è Milan Roma se arrivi a meno 2 da loro all ultima partita non si sa mai


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Partita bella da seguire, la Fiorentina non merita lo svantaggio. Vedremo nel secondo tempo


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> basta non la guardo più perché gli portò C .
> 
> Non ho mai visto l Inter perdere ( quest anno ) in diretta .



e il derby?


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Bernardeschi e' veramente un grande talento,lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> Bernardeschi e' veramente un grande talento,lo prenderei ad occhi chiusi


Magari


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> e il derby?



Vero , derby escluso


----------



## Danielsan (14 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> basta non la guardo più perché gli portò C .
> 
> Non ho mai visto l Inter perdere ( quest anno ) in diretta .



C'è sempre una prima volta


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Borjaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gol della Fiorentina!!


----------



## Danielsan (14 Febbraio 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Borjaaaaaaaaaaaaa



Valerooooooooooooo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Altro rigore non dato alla Fiorentina, assurdo.


----------



## diavolo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Era Fallo di mano,che ladrata


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

Altro rigore non dato alla Fiorentina ma poii Mancini si lamenta  .


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2016)

regolare
ma il guardalinee e' mandrake 

ecco rigore non dato , sara' il quinto a mani larghe non dato , loro possono usarle evidentemente
ma a noi serve il pari


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma era rigore ma dai


----------



## Danielsan (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gli arbtri di linea sono più inutili di Gabriel Garko a San Remo. Ma a cosa servono se non vedono falli del genere? Cioè con la goal line technology nemmeno per i gol-non gol servono.. Vengono pagati per cosa?


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Espulso Telles.


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ciao ciao Telles


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

speriamo finisca in pareggio..


----------



## Danielsan (14 Febbraio 2016)

Babacar di pene la mette


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Babacaaarrr


----------



## admin (14 Febbraio 2016)

*Gol di Babar!

Fiorentina Inter 2-1 FINALE*


----------



## pazzomania (14 Febbraio 2016)

Va a quel paese. Gol Babacar


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

Babacaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar  .


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ed è GOOOL .... 2-1 godo !!! Non me ne frega niente della classifica .


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Grande Samir ahahahah


----------



## 666psycho (14 Febbraio 2016)

ma no, inter squadra di perdenti... ci stava il pareggio..


----------



## Didaco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Babacar!!!


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Pazienza. Comunque godo sempre tanto quando l'Inter perde.


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

AHHAHAHAAHHAHAHH godo comunque


----------



## mr.wolf (14 Febbraio 2016)

ah come godo


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Espulso anche Kondogbia.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Espulsi Zarate e Kondoglianze.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

GODO , ve lo dico da 3 mesi che finiamo davanti ..


Rosso per Kondocoso  hahahaha


----------



## The Ripper (14 Febbraio 2016)

peccato. X sarebbe stato clamoroso per noi.
Sempre a -6, e ora abbiamo il Napoli. Si ritorna a -9 e addio. pfff


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Mazzoleni è un mito.


----------



## David Gilmour (14 Febbraio 2016)

Lo avevo già fatto dopo il derby e lo rifaccio ora.
Tanti cari saluti a Geoffrey Kondogbia.
Aggiungo stavolta anche alla sua intelligenza.


----------



## kolao95 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Certo che, ridendo e scherzando, domenica prossima c'è la possibilità che finiamo a -9, altro che..


----------



## Danielsan (14 Febbraio 2016)

Kondogbia che applaude l'arbitro a partita finita , dopo che nel secondo tempo non hanno visto palla... ahahaha 
tra lui Medel e Melo c'è un quoziente intelettivo di 3 noci.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Quando Thoir va allo stadio l'Inter perde sempre.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

Era meglio il pareggio ma va benissimo cosi dai  .


----------



## Hellscream (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ciuffo sarà un vulcano a quest'ora


----------



## koti (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il pareggio sarebbe stato troppo troppo importante. Peccato.


----------



## Roten1896 (14 Febbraio 2016)

non ho parole non ce ne va bene una, al 90' questi vincono


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma ragazzi ma qualcuno di voi crede veramente di arrivare terzi ?? Siate realisti .. A me già finire in EL e sopra agli Sfinteristi è una goduria .


----------



## juventino (14 Febbraio 2016)

Gli sta tornando indietro tutto l'ano che hanno avuto nel girone d'andata, pazzesco. Rischiano di chiudere sesti.


----------



## Doctore (14 Febbraio 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> peccato. X sarebbe stato clamoroso per noi.
> Sempre a -6, e ora abbiamo il Napoli. Si ritorna a -9 e addio. pfff


----------



## Milan7champions (14 Febbraio 2016)

La Fiorentina la prossima la perde e poi hanno meritato di vincerla, rigore non fischiato con annessa espulsione.


----------



## marionep (14 Febbraio 2016)

Se l'Inter non entra in Champions con cosa le paga le cambiali firmate la scorsa estate, coi soldi del monopoli?


----------



## markjordan (14 Febbraio 2016)

juventino ha scritto:


> Gli sta tornando indietro tutto l'ano che hanno avuto nel girone d'andata, pazzesco. Rischiano di chiudere sesti.


io ho visto la solita fortuna
tornare indietro tutto devono fallire


----------



## Aragorn (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ma davvero c'è gente che crede al terzo posto ? complimenti per la tenacia  Secondo me il massimo a cui si può ambire è l'Europa League diretta con sorpasso sull'Inter


----------



## Aron (14 Febbraio 2016)

Meno male che l'Inter ci sta dando molte soddisfazioni.


----------



## AntaniPioco (14 Febbraio 2016)

Il pareggio sarebbe stato meglio, ma tant'è


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Febbraio 2016)

Milan7champions ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina la prossima la perde e poi hanno meritato di vincerla, rigore non fischiato con annessa espulsione.



Secondo me anche prima o poi l'Atalanta dovrà vincere, speriamo che perdano Roma,Inter e Fiorentina u.u, intanto siamo a - poi vediamo .


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Febbraio 2016)

godo lo stesso. 

preferivo il pareggio ma vederli sconfitti va benissimo, al 90° poi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (14 Febbraio 2016)

Noooooooo... Inter in silenzio stampa... e io che volevo coronare la serata con Ciuffetto che piagnucolava ai microfoni...


----------



## ignaxio (14 Febbraio 2016)

Ramza Beoulve ha scritto:


> Noooooooo... Inter in silenzio stampa... e io che volevo coronare la serata con Ciuffetto che piagnucolava ai microfoni...



IDEM. Si vede che sapeva benissimo a cosa andava incontro


----------



## goleador 70 (14 Febbraio 2016)

Alla lunga i veri valori dei prescritti stanno venendo a galla


----------



## folletto (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi ma qualcuno di voi crede veramente di arrivare terzi ?? Siate realisti .. A me già finire in EL e sopra agli Sfinteristi è una goduria .



.


----------



## Baggio (15 Febbraio 2016)

Scarsi, ladri e falliti

In una parola perdazzurri

Godo, gli 1-0 ficcateveli su, prescritti


----------



## Hammer (15 Febbraio 2016)

Solo una parola

G O D O


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Gli sfinteristi piangono, gli sfinteristi fanno i permalosi e non parlano alla stampa... pensano di essere stati derubati (si ok c'è stato un errore ai loro danni) ma alla resa dei conti gli errori più clamorosi di Mazzoleni sono stati a danno dei Viola.


----------



## 666psycho (15 Febbraio 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Gli sfinteristi piangono, gli sfinteristi fanno i permalosi e non parlano alla stampa... pensano di essere stati derubati (si ok c'è stato un errore ai loro danni) ma alla resa dei conti gli errori più clamorosi di Mazzoleni sono stati a danno dei Viola.



diciamo che c'era un rigore netto per la fiorentina.


----------



## Sherlocked (15 Febbraio 2016)

Dov'è lollone interista che quando l'inter epic-brozava e vinceva 1-0 di mazza veniva a pontificare su Medel eccetera ?


----------



## ps18ps (15 Febbraio 2016)

ma nell'amata Inghilterra di mancini fanno i silenzio stampa?


----------



## corvorossonero (15 Febbraio 2016)

scongelate Cuginastro.....


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> scongelate Cuginastro.....



Ah, ma è ancora vivo? Non vorrei che abbia fatto l'insano gesto dopo il gol di Babacar..


----------



## wfiesso (15 Febbraio 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ragazzi ma qualcuno di voi crede veramente di arrivare terzi ?? Siate realisti .. A me già finire in EL e sopra agli Sfinteristi è una goduria .



Molto improbabile,ma non impossibile arrivare terzi, poi come dici tu arrivare in el e sopra a questi sarebbe un lusso visto com'è cominciata la stagione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (15 Febbraio 2016)

Peccato per il silenzio stampa, volevo godermi l'ennesimo show dell'isterica.


----------



## kolao95 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Ennesima perla di Suma a 0.58!


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peccato per il silenzio stampa, volevo godermi l'ennesimo show dell'isterica.



anche io, peccato


----------



## Carlo (15 Febbraio 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peccato per il silenzio stampa, volevo godermi l'ennesimo show dell'isterica.


Visto tutte le lamentele per questo silenzio stampa, tutto sommato hanno fatto bene a farlo.
Ma quanto durerà? E gli obblighi contrattuali con le TV?


----------

